# RCI Aruba Timeshares



## Lou (Jun 18, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a timeshare in Aruba with RCI that has a good beach, is fairly quiet, has a nice pool, and readily availabe shady palapas? (Don't want to have to get up early to stake out a palapa just to have shade the rest of the day).


----------



## suskey (Jun 18, 2006)

Casa Del Mar...try to get a 2 bedroom unit....they are on the beach..1 br across the street from the beach.

Susan


----------



## shar (Jun 23, 2006)

Aruba Phoenix.  Great location not a crowded beach, but the water is not deep for swimming. You have to go up a beach a bit if you want  a good swim.  Water is great for just relaxing and for kids, although not many children here.

Shar


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, of course I'm going to suggest Costa Linda.  What you should do, however, is read the resort reviews as each and every one of us - especially the Aruba fanatics (year 11 coming up for a glorious 3 weeks) has their favorite.  Linda


----------



## DianneL (Jun 23, 2006)

I too would recommend Costa Linda.  We haven 't been there in several years, however.  It does have a good pool and beach.  And, it is a very nice property.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 24, 2006)

We were at the Costa Linda in May.....Loved it.
Ginny


----------

